# What to wear outside at 40 / 45 degrees when you are just sitting



## Nick (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm know how to dress while skiing (or running / moving and my heart is pumping. 

But, what do you wear if you are just going to be sitting at 40 or 45 degrees. I assume it's going to seem colder than if you were skiing or running around. 

Are a hat / gloves necessary at that temp? 

Context: my brother in law works at fenway and I'm going to the game tonight (woo!) and have no idea how to dress besides knowing at a minimum jeans, long sleeve, and jacket.


----------



## hammer (Oct 24, 2013)

My advice would be to layer and bring more than you think you would need, including a hat and gloves.  I used to learn this lesson the hard way camping in cooler weather with the Boy Scouts.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2013)

Duh!






http://www.chowdaheadz.com/boston-red-sox-snuggie-blanket.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 24, 2013)

Have fun sweet ot hoodie and maybe bring a light hat and gloves incase wind is blowing,hope Boston wins tonight that be sweet to tell your children that you were at this great champions win


----------



## Nick (Oct 24, 2013)

Thermal undies necessary or not?


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 24, 2013)

Thermals I would say bring them in a bag but I doubt it be that cold, I went to a lot of hockey games in the Garden and was never that cold.


----------



## Nick (Oct 24, 2013)

Pretty sure I can't bring bags into the game so I'm trying to not carry too much extra crap


----------



## Nick (Oct 24, 2013)

^Actually, it says on their site you can. I'm surprised by that.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 24, 2013)

I think they will search your bag, I also can tell you how to sneak liquor in but that be a PM.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 24, 2013)

As a veteran of literally 100+ Patriots home games in many temperatures, wear about 2 more lighter layers than you would normally need for being outside in that temperature.  Just sitting around, or even getting up and cheering regularly, at those temps for a few hours will serve to get a chill going in you easier than you might think.  

Personally if I was going to Fenway tonight,  I'd bring a pair of light gloves, a base layer up top, a couple of layers of fleece and a shell, have a ski cap with me.  I'd put on a nice warm pair of socks and my hiking boots.

Walking in, I'd probably just be carrying one of my fleeces, my ski cap and my gloves.

Personally in cool weather games, I'd rather have an extra layer with me, and not need it, than wish I had an extra layer with me and be cold


----------



## bigbog (Oct 24, 2013)

*TOP*:  (mid-winter ski clothes) [+ (skifleece hat)]  *with any excitement/tense-situation you'll be resting/perspiring just like when skiing

*BOTTOM*: (warmth_layer(fleece or something)) + (any pants you have that fit over)....

+ somekind of warm/insulated, outdoor boots(warm socks) and ditto on the [ski] gloves.....

$.01


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 24, 2013)

just drink enough beers so that it doesn't matter what you're wearing.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 24, 2013)

Going to be in the 30's plus a little windy so something windproof would be good.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 24, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> just drink enough beers so that it doesn't matter what you're wearing.



ROTFL....  Especially if either manager does the parade to/from the bullpen...


----------



## Geoff (Oct 24, 2013)

bigbog said:


> + somekind of warm/insulated, outdoor boots(warm socks) and ditto on the [ski] gloves.....



This.   For Patriots games, it's always my feet that feel cold.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 24, 2013)

This!! The Stay Puff Nick


----------



## Nick (Oct 24, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> just drink enough beers so that it doesn't matter what you're wearing.



Good point.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 24, 2013)

Better to have it and not need it than to not have it and NEED it  

Suggest liter layers under a decent insulated jacket with warm extremities meaning great hat, gloves and great socks   . This from many  football games at nite over the years . id be wearing some lite weight silks under my jeans too.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 25, 2013)

So, did you lose any toes to frostbite last night??


----------



## drjeff (Oct 25, 2013)

Geoff said:


> This.   For Patriots games, it's always my feet that feel cold.




It's for this very reason why a few years ago, the crew that I usually go with to Patriots games added a big box of toe warmers to the storage bin we always bring with us that has all of our cooking supplies in it.

Nothing worse IMHO than sitting in a stadium, watching a game with COLD feet!!


----------

